# Transfert IPOD vers ITUNES



## illy (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède un IPOD et je souhaite le réinitialisé pour 2 raisons. 
J' ai perdu le code pour déverouillé le volume et je n' arrive pas à regarder les photos sur l' IPOD.
J'ai lu que suite à une réinitialisation tout le contenu de l'IPOD était perdu.
Je voudrais transférer le contenu "musique" de l'IPOD dans ma bibliothèque ITUNES (tout le contenu de mon IPOD nano ne s'y trouve pas). 
Est-ce possible?  
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## troopa75 (16 Avril 2008)

pour ce qui est de le reinitialiser pour saute le verrou (code) ça marchéra...
en revanche mettre la musique de ton nano sur ta biblio itunes pas si sur...


----------



## chammo (17 Avril 2008)

utilise le logiciel SENUTI que tu peux telecharger gratuitement.


----------



## steevywonder (17 Avril 2008)

Je viens d'acquérir un iMac et je souhaite transférer le contenu complet de mon iPod touch sur mon mac, comment faire ???


----------



## chateII (21 Avril 2008)

Tu devrais utiliser TuneAid que tu trouveras à cette adresse : http://www.digidna.net/tuneaid/download.phphttp://www.digidna.net/
Il fonctionne sur mac et pc windows. Lorsque j'ai laché mon ordi par terre j'ai été vraiment soulagé de tomber sur ce logiciel.. Il m'a permis de coper toute la musique de mon iPhone mais également réimporter toutes mes donnée, playlists, ratings sans prob sur mon nouvel ordi. Il fonctionne avec tous les types de iPod. Il est pas très cher et me semble plus sérieux que copytrans que j'avais essayé auparavant..  En plus il me sert de lecteur quand je suis au boulot.  J'ai pas envie de synchroniser ma musique dans iTunes. Du coup j'utilise TuneAid pour lire directement la musique stoquée sur mon iPod. Bonne chance


----------



## ambrose (21 Avril 2008)

Sinon il y a Ephpod, mais il ne fonctionne que sur win 

http://www.ephpod.com/download.shtml


----------

